

Goodbye, Angular - jetupper
https://medium.com/@jetupper/goodbye-angular-ac49dbc634e7

======
jaxr
Having used Angular in a couple of projects, I mostly agree with the OP.
However, the "moving forward" part is somewhat tricky. The subject has been
discussed over and over in HN, but still, I don't feel comfortable settling
down with any of the alternatives. Being Google backed, was a strong point for
us when we picked Angular in the first place. Now with the sudden turn of
Angular 2.0, the big-corp-backed argument seems to have lost all of its
strength. So I'm not considering it as a big plus for React. JSX also felt
very unfamiliar on my first Hello World trials. Ember + Handlebars seems like
a more natural move coming from Angular. Just to mention some of the most
popular, but the proliferation of js frameworks is overwhelming. Any real-
world experiences moving away from Angular?

